# Jason Fuller is no longer with Smooth Stability.



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am no longer with Smooth Stability. It has been turned over to Ryan Hensley. We have decided its best if we part ways and I wish him the best as he learns the business. I want to personally thank everyone that has talked to me over the past year. I have made a lot of friends. It is really hard to let the company go for sure. It has been absolutly amazing how great people have been to me. I couldn't have ask for more. This is a really great sport and the people are what make it that way. To all those who have became my friend through the business, you are always welcome to shoot me a PM to just talk or ask advise. I will continue to be on this site and share the love for the sport with all of you great folks. Thanks again for everything. It has been a fun run. I have left Ryan phone number on my voice mail should anyone need to contact the business.



Jason Fuller


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job you and your wife have done Jason. You guys are "Smooth Stability". Thanks for the chance to get to know you.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Pete, you are a great guy yourself.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Hate to hear that man. You are a great guy and i will still shoot my smooth stability stabs with pride


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

sAY jason we will all be hind you with your choce I wish you and your wife the best


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Jason I was sad to hear the news but I have no doubt that you will be still be a good friend and I know that there will be a lot of follows of the Lucky Duck!!!! Yes Smooth Stability is a great design and I hate that you have to not be a part of it anymore and just hope Ryan makes it successful. But I know that you will still be a huge part of AT and archery!!! 

We have your backs!!!!

New Team Fuller staff positions available by PMing me for the contract!!!...lol.....no seriously Team Fuller sounds great!!!

Feel free to PM me.....email.......text.....or call ANYTIME you want BROTHER!!!

Brian
Team Fuller Staff Coordinator....lol


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Well Jason, sad to see you go, but you know my number, and you can use it anytime.
To most of us, you and your wife ARE smooth stability, and I hope the company continues to succeed.

Ted


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish nothing but success brother. I hope you don't become a stranger now. The lucky duck is stayin' right on my Athens, it's not goin anywhere anytime soon. If there is anything I do for you, let me know.

Anyone think he need's to start a lucky duck thread or group?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I wish nothing but success brother. I hope you don't become a stranger now. The lucky duck is stayin' right on my Athens, it's not goin anywhere anytime soon. If there is anything I do for you, let me know.
> 
> Anyone think he need's to start a lucky duck thread or group?



Sure does Jon!!!! *Lucky Duck 17*!!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Jason I was sad to hear the news but I have no doubt that you will be still be a good friend and I know that there will be a lot of follows of the Lucky Duck!!!! Yes Smooth Stability is a great design and I hate that you have to not be a part of it anymore and just hope Ryan makes it successful. But I know that you will still be a huge part of AT and archery!!!
> 
> We have your backs!!!!
> 
> ...


You know that's right!


And, Please, I want a spot.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jon and Pete you both are in like flin!!!!lol


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:mg:LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

:set1_thinking:....:read2:......:set1_thinking:.....:rockhard::jam::59::thumbs_up

Sounds good Brian!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I really do wish Ryan the best. Really. It is a great product.

With that said, without Jason and Sarah I have a bad feeling


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

thats just wrong Pete........LOL


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know LOL and no harm intended but, it is the truth in my opinion. A lot of work and deals go into it and Jay was the one making them.

Like I said , I really wish Ryan the best.:wink:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Best of luck Jason in your future plans. Maybe there will be a race where both our types of cars will compete, I will come over and introduce myself!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

bcbow1971 said:


> Jon and Pete you both are in like flin!!!!lol



Hey now, I need to get in on this, also. What am I, number 4??


:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

In a word - wow. 

Jason, I hope your future plans go well. Smooth Stability won't be the same without you. My sentiments have been echoed as well - you and your wife really were SS.

Best of luck to Ryan as well. He's inherited a great product!

-Steve


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Best wishes Jason thanks for working with us on Addix


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man guys you all are great!! It makes me feel good to read all those words! You are all great friends!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

jfuller17 said:


> Man guys you all are great!! It makes me feel good to read all those words! You are all great friends!


It is simple, buddy. You have made some good friends in a rather short while.
Now then, when does "Team Fuller" get going????:wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

tedlebo said:


> It is simple, buddy. You have made some good friends in a rather short while.
> Now then, when does "Team Fuller" get going????:wink:




Yeah. I am all for that.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say I what on the Fuller team as well


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmmm. Team Fuller or team Lucky Duck? Might not be a bad idea. It could be fun!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Some days i wish i to had a lucky duck! :becky:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Some days i wish i to had a lucky duck! :becky:


I can send you one. I have about 7 left from the first hatch! LOL. Just PM me your address.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> Some days i wish i to had a lucky duck! :becky:


You and I both. I could use all the luck I can get right now.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that Jay, with that being said i really enjoyed all the help you have been and i think you been a huge asset to SS. Not only were you great at customer service but you were different in just being a down to earth person who loved the sport of archery and everytime i've had a question or needed help it was like calling an old friend. I wish you the best of luck and we'll still keep in touch to brush up on hunting season and whatnot. I wish SS the best of luck and i hope everything runs as smooth and stabil as it did with you buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

tedlebo said:


> Hey now, I need to get in on this, also. What am I, number 4??
> 
> 
> :wink:


Sure.....but until I get your resume....lol......just kidding!! 



jfuller17 said:


> Man guys you all are great!! It makes me feel good to read all those words! You are all great friends!


You the man J!!! Still the boss man



tedlebo said:


> It is simple, buddy. You have made some good friends in a rather short while.
> Now then, when does "Team Fuller" get going????:wink:


Yup Yup!!! but now he needs to decide Team Fuller or Team Lucky Duck................


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Still does not sit right!!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Still does not sit right!!


agreed


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*I am in on team Fuller*

This whole deal does not sit well with me. I believe in the product but that isn't the only reason that I wanted to be a part of this team. SS will not be the same without you and your wife. Remember Jason, my offer still stands if you need it. I would be honored if I could be on Team Fuller, SS stabs or no SS stabs.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry to see you go man, if you ever get out to California give me a call at the factory. I think the product was great but the people behind that product are really what makes it great!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> Sorry to see you go man, if you ever get out to California give me a call at the factory. I think the product was great but the people behind that product are really what makes it great!


WELL SAID!!!! and soooooooo true


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

jfuller17 said:


> I can send you one. I have about 7 left from the first hatch! LOL. Just PM me your address.


Ok ! :becky:


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

Me and Ryan are still here for SS. If any of are staffshooters need anything give me or Ryan a call.
Tyler
Sales


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

How is it going Tyler? Have not seen you on here in quite a while.


----------



## Loyal Assassin (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Ryan and Tyler know what they are doing!!!!!!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, me and my brother tyler do know what we are doing and just to let you all know that we have been here since the company has started, we helped in the design of the product, and we will continue the great customer service that our company has built. Me and jason are still good friends, we just mutually split up. I wish jason all the best at whatever he will do in his future, and i plan on maybe shooting more 3d with him this summer hopefully.

Thank you,

ryan hensley


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Yes, me and my brother tyler do know what we are doing and just to let you all know that we have been here since the company has started, we helped in the design of the product, and we will continue the great customer service that our company has built. Me and jason are still good friends, we just mutually split up. I wish jason all the best at whatever he will do in his future, and i plan on maybe shooting more 3d with him this summer hopefully.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ryan hensley


Well all I want to say is it is sad the way it happened. I wish it went down a different way. I love the design and what Smooth Stability stood for. I have SS on all three bows as well as my High Roller. I just hope that SS stays strong and continues to grow. I will be in contact with you Ryan to see what all us Staffers may be able to do. But it is not the same without Jason and Sara, I knew of you but never heard anything from you and now having to go through you for everything is going to be strange. You will need to be on here, Archery Talk, A LOT to keep up with all the news and people with questions and info. Let me know what all I can do for you but just remember that I am still friends with Jason and as long as you realize that and hope its not going to be an issue.

Brian


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1198473


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Yes, me and my brother tyler do know what we are doing and just to let you all know that we have been here since the company has started, we helped in the design of the product, and we will continue the great customer service that our company has built. Me and jason are still good friends, we just mutually split up. I wish jason all the best at whatever he will do in his future, and i plan on maybe shooting more 3d with him this summer hopefully.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ryan hensley


Let's try to keep stuff like this in the shooter section or start another thread letting everyone know you are now in fully in charge. I am sure you guys will do an excellent job.

But, this is a thread to let everyone know Jason is no longer with SS and for people to show their thanks and well wishes.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Loyal Assassin said:


> I think Ryan and Tyler know what they are doing!!!!!!


No one ever said they didn't:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

softballfan said:


> Me and Ryan are still here for SS. If any of are staffshooters need anything give me or Ryan a call.
> Tyler
> Sales





GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Yes, me and my brother tyler do know what we are doing and just to let you all know that we have been here since the company has started, we helped in the design of the product, and we will continue the great customer service that our company has built. Me and jason are still good friends, we just mutually split up. I wish jason all the best at whatever he will do in his future, and i plan on maybe shooting more 3d with him this summer hopefully.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ryan hensley


Tyler & Ryan,

I just want to let you guys know that team SS still has my full support because I really believe in the product and I think it is top notch. That being said, yes I am sad to see Jason and his better half go, they to me were the face of the company and if I ever had any questions they were right there to help. I agree w/ Brian when he says you guys need to be on here like J was so we get to know you and so we can keep up that great customer service that sets SS apart from the crowd. I look forward to getting to know you guys better and helping to keep the SS team rolling forward!! If there is anything I can do to help you out, just let me know as I am committed to Smooth Stabs and the people that stand behind it.


----------



## Loyal Assassin (Dec 29, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> No one ever said they didn't:wink:


I agree, No one said that they didn't.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Just my take on this....

1) I'm glad that SS is still going. You have my full support and my Athens bow is fully equipped with the High Roller and V-Bars for competition.

2) As others have alluded to, visibility is everything. The two of you now have to step up and be just as visible (if not more so). I'm sure you know that, but I'm still bringing it out into the forefront.

With that being said, good luck, and I know you all will continue the good run we all have had with Smooth Stability.

-Steve


----------

